# Hey



## Rob Yellow (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello from Western New York.


----------



## Ross Thompson (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello from South Eastern Australia


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello from North Kent.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello from Cheshire

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Number4 (Nov 7, 2020)

Fraternal Greetings from Virginia's Blue Ridge country!


----------



## Bphste1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Welcome from NW Ohio


----------

